# National German Firearms Registry



## CCSir (Nov 9, 2012)

National German Gun Registry on Target to Launch

You'd think the German people would have learned from this mistake already.:evil:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You would think the world has learned about the Germans by now


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a revolution brewing over there.
Read the english version of "der spiegel", read between the lines also.
The youth, 20's-40's are getting fed up with the government's accommodating the muzzies.
The muzzies are pushing the envelope there just like they are in france.
The gun registration in country is to allow further incursions by larger and larger numbers of muzzies, by stripping the real german people
of the ability of ejecting the unter human's when it comes down to a show of force.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> There is a revolution brewing over there.
> Read the english version of "der spiegel", read between the lines also.
> The youth, 20's-40's are getting fed up with the government's accommodating the muzzies.
> The muzzies are pushing the envelope there just like they are in france.
> ...


Either that or they are getting ready for the inevitable collapse of the European Union and it's economy. Wise government officials have seen what has happened in the streets of Greece and Spain.
Look for draconian assaults on our liberties here during Obama's second term.


----------

